# Crappie feeding on bottom



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been noticing some slab crappie feeding on the bottom in about 4' ow just off shore. cant seem to get them to bite ANYTHING! Any ideas?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Give us a few examples of what you have tried. 

Sometimes the light level will make the difference. They might be more neutral during bright light but at dusk/dawn they might be more receptive.

Sometimes a free swimming minnow will trigger a strike. No shot, no bobber or the smallest bobber possible if you lose sight of the bait.

Harry


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Might be on a bug diet as those bugs/larvae hatch and rise up off the bottom...Might also be munching on fry from spawn beds from earlier in the spring...


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been using 2 1/2 Gulp Alive minnows on 1/16 jig head, Slider Grubs have been producing for me as well, I have been dragging the bottom to pick up fish.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

I have tried various jigs with 1" - 3" gulp minnows, spikes, crappie nibblets. no bobber. tried jigging,letting it drift by and just laying on the bottom. I have never gone after crappie "soft water". But these were some nice ones, almost laying sideways while feeding.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

northlyon said:


> almost laying sideways while feeding.


I've seen sunfish do this when they were spawning, and wouldn't hit a damn thing.. Could they be spawning (again) maybe?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Try some small nymphs, size 14-20. Forget etymology, just think nymphs are usually black, brown or grey.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

northlyon said:


> I have tried various jigs with 1" - 3" gulp minnows, spikes, crappie nibblets. no bobber. tried jigging,letting it drift by and just laying on the bottom. I have never gone after crappie "soft water". But these were some nice ones, almost laying sideways while feeding.


Sounds like you've tried darn near everything. The only thing that will probably work if they are not biting is take a hook, line, and splitshot about 6 inches up from your hook, use part of nightcrawler, blow it up with a worm blower then cast out and drag it in til the worm is floating right in its face.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

this time of year could be tough with the heat, crappie after post spawn should be going little deeper, what pattern I'm finding thats working really well is the 10 to 13ft right along weedy break lines next to deeper water and color is the key right now for a good crappie bite

I been on many lakes lately and find fish still feeding , some lakes have a very light bite so use some sensitive rods.

have fun


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

how do you know they were crappies?


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Some good ideas here! I didnt think spawning, they seem to be swiming around like feeding,not in one area like spawning? maybe? I know deeper water is better this time of year, but i am limited to the shore.. lol no boat. And as far as knowing what they are, when laying on their side, it is easy to tell in 4' ow. going out in the early am, will try new ideas! will report back, Thanks.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Try a tiny tube on a jig, I'm talking one inch tube, pitch it in and shake it


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, went out from 7-10:30. seen a few feeding again and tried most of the ideas here...nothin! by 9 they were gone. did manage a good sized gill. all the fish seemed bug hungry, so i taped the top of the water with a tiny jig and hit another gill! lol maybe its time to fly fish!?! I dont know, soppose i will try again next time. Thanks again for the ideas!


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

ready2fish said:


> this time of year could be tough with the heat, crappie after post spawn should be going little deeper, what pattern I'm finding thats working really well is the 10 to 13ft right along weedy break lines next to deeper water and color is the key right now for a good crappie bite
> 
> I been on many lakes lately and find fish still feeding , some lakes have a very light bite so use some sensitive rods.
> 
> have fun


 Yes exactly. I picked up 20 yesterday AM. 1/32 oz green jig with chartruese 2" twister tail. Very slow troll. I use one Gulp maggot on the hook for scent. Spawning crappies should be agressive. 
Several weeks ago I was catching specks with non ripe spawn but this week all were empty.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I was killing shallow crappies with a Strike King Bitsy Minnow in Gizzard Shad the other day. I have a 8.5' 5wt fly rod with a underspin reel on it and 4lb flouro. I can cast the tiny 1/8oz crank a fair distance with it and then I just pull stop pull stop all the way back. They would hit on the start of the pull usually. Only problem was the little treble hooks are almost to small. I am thinking about taking the belly hook off and up-sizing the tail hook to see if that improves hookups.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Birdie I have had no trouble hooking them with a single hook. They usually are very aggressive and swallow the jig.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Look at a Bitsy Minnow next time you are at the tackle shop, I don't know what size the treble is but I have some #10 trebles that are monsters compared to what is on the lure. Its seriously small. I think its just grabbing a bit of skin and then pulling out.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

BirdieShooter said:


> Look at a Bitsy Minnow next time you are at the tackle shop, I don't know what size the treble is but I have some #10 trebles that are monsters compared to what is on the lure. Its seriously small. I think its just grabbing a bit of skin and then pulling out.


I hear ya there, I only took out 2 1/2 gulp alive minnows this afternoon, I was marking a ton of fish 5-7 foot down in 20 fow and was swim jigging for the most part, I ended up bringing home 13 crappie but missed a solid 50+ fish, had I been using that minnow colored crank I probably could have caught more. Oh well, you win some, you lose some, or in my case you lose alot.:lol: But thats fishing!


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been doing good the last week with crappies. using minnows. about an hour before dark they have been schooling up and surfacing so its easy to find them. Pretty cool I have never seen them do it before


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

That is interesting Percheye! I have never whitnessed them doing that. 
I generally fish for specks in mid to late morning on the lakes I frequent.
My slow troll method works well enough to get a mess of fish so I usually don't look for suspended fish opportunities. The short striking you guys talk about ( fish not inhaling a lure ) is the reason I started sweetening my jig and twister with a single gulp grub. I believe the fish are more willing to take my offerings with the gulp than without it. The next thing is to figure out what color they want. 
I thought I would never use artificial bait but now I never use live bait.
I do however go through several hundred twister tails and already this year have used most of a large jar of gulp grubs. I just buy in volume
at the sports show each spring. The large gills just love this recipe also.
It is not uncommon to get a mixed bag of the larger gills and specks using this method.


----------

